# Pech für Einbrecher



## Fr33chen (11 Juni 2007)

Eine super Werbung wie ich finde. Oder zumindest eine äußerst lustige!

http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=NTA0OTYwfDc2MjMxMw==&tl=2&cat=0

Sehenswert!


----------



## Muli (18 Juni 2007)

Die ist niedlich gemacht 

Erinnert ein wenig an Kevin allein zu Haus


----------

